
Show HN: $1 buys you a startup idea - rorygibson
https://www.ideasarecheap.net
======
marketgod
Ideas are a dime a dozen though. Execution is what matters.

------
ryanbertrand
Looks like you compiled in dev mode. You only want one JS file, not 200+.

Try: lein cljsbuild once min

------
nautical
There are 208 requests for this single page ?

~~~
jetti
I'm only getting 194, but given that the page doesn't do much of anything it
is quite crazy. Looks like a lot of it is related to the ClojureScript Timbre
library

------
happywage
Lets see if I am an electrical engineer, does it suggest relevant ideas ?

